
MathBox2 Demo – Ready or Not Music Visualization - senorgusto
http://acko.net/files/mathbox2/iframe-readyornot.html
======
daxelrod
From MathBox2 Part 2:
[http://acko.net/blog/mathbox2-pt2/](http://acko.net/blog/mathbox2-pt2/)

------
timestretch
Very nice! Were the transitions between visualizations algorithmic?

